# I guess I am a W.O.O.T.



## ronaldj (Nov 19, 2022)

Wore Out, Old & Tired


----------



## Manatee (Nov 19, 2022)

I resemble that.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 19, 2022)

I feel it.


----------



## Skyking (Dec 14, 2022)

Count me in. When people say that I don't look my age, (71) I always think, if only you knew how old I feel and act. I'm definitely WOOTed!


----------

